# Long Term Rental



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are making plans to rent for a 6 month or may be a 12 month period starting in 2011. If all goes well and we enjoy the Spanish lifestyle then we will commit and buy our own place. But first we will rent. The area we like is back from the Costa Del Sol coast at Nerja and around the Competa area. We are looking for a 2 bed property that must have a garden or land plus the owners must allow pets (we have 1 cat) a pool would be nice but not essential. If anyone can help or suggest a contact to set this long term rental up then it would be a big help.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I am sure people from that region will be along to advice you on local agents etc, but in the meantime why not check out the costa del sol news... google it and it will come up top! They have a long lets section!


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry if this is not allowed, but I needed a long term let (well only for a month to explore areas) and visited a site called idealista. I contacted a few people on their (letting agents) and they were most helpfull.

Also, Jo gave me another two websites in her area which seemed promising, I am sure she will be on here and maybe post the details again.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Alan,

There are loads of sites and agents here offering what your after. Remember not to pay what there asking get some off the price and refuse to pay 2 months deposit 1 is plenty.

Try these to give you an idea but honestly you won't struggle to find something.

Spanish property for sale: Find 100,000 Spanish properties for sale
Spanish property - Spain jobs - Spanish news - think-SPAIN.com
Pisos en alquiler en toda España - Enalquiler.com (in spanish but easy to understand)

Enjoy

D


----------

